# Puuttuva Relatiivipronomini



## rhitagawr

Moi, kaikki

http://yle.fi/uutiset/selkouutiset/?id=1334 (02/02/15) sanoo _Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan taistelevat Venäjä-mieliset kapinalliset saavat ehkä tukea Venäjältä_. En ymmärrä, miksi ei ole relatiivipronominia _kapinalliset-in_ jälkeen – …_kapinalliset jotka saavat_…
Voiko joku olla hyvä ja selittää?


----------



## DrWatson

Miksi siinä pitäisi olla relatiivipronomini? Se on täydellinen lause, predikaattiverbi on _saavat_: _Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan taistelevat Venäjä-mieliset kapinalliset saavat ehkä tukea Venäjältä_. ("Pro-Russian rebels fighting against Ukrainian soldiers may be getting support from Russia.")


----------



## Mordong

Moi!

Jos tuossa olisi relatiivipronominilla alkava sivulause, päälauseen pitäisi jatkua sivulauseisen määritteen jälkeen, esimerksi _Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan taistelevat Venäjä-mieliset kapinalliset, jotka saavat ehkä tukea Venäjältä_, _eivät noudata sodankäynnin sääntöjä_. (Vähän huono jatko, mutta ymmärtänet.) Upotettuja relatiivilauseita ei pidetä kovin selkeinä, koska ne pätkivät tekstiä paljon, mutta toisaalta voi miettiä, onko näin leksikaalisesti tiheä lause myöskään kovin selkeä, sillä rakenne on melkoisen vaikea Selkouutisiksi! Tällaisenaan virke on kokonainen ja eheä, sillä alku sanaan _Venäjä-mieliset_ asti määrittää kapinallisia (millaisia he ovat). Relatiivipronomininen ratkaisu oli _Venäjä-mieliset kapinalliset, jotka taistelevat Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan, saavat ehkä tukea Venäjältä_, missä toki jälleen on upotetun relatiivilauseen ongelma. Itse sanoisin selkeästi kahdessa virkkeessä _Venäjä-mieliset kapinalliset taistelevat Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan_. _He saavat ehkä tukea Venäjältä._

Toivottavasti tästä oli apua!


----------



## fennofiili

rhitagawr said:


> _Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan taistelevat Venäjä-mieliset kapinalliset saavat ehkä tukea Venäjältä_. En ymmärrä, miksi ei ole relatiivipronominia _kapinalliset-in_ jälkeen – …_kapinalliset jotka saavat_…



Lauseessa on hankalaa se, että siinä on kaksi samanlaista verbinmuotoa, ”taistelevat” ja ”saavat”, jotka voisivat olla joko predikaatteja tai partisiippeja. Jos tulkitaan, että molemmat ovat predikaatteja, tarvittaisiin tosiaan jotka-sana. Silloin saataisiin muodollisesti oikea virke, joka olisi kuitenkin hiukan outo: päälauseessa olisi järjestys objekti – predikaatti – subjekti. Sellainen järjestys on mahdollinen, mutta poikkeava. Sellaista käytetään vain erikoistapauksissa.

Tarkoitettu tulkinta on, että vain ”saavat” on predikaatti. Tällöin ”taistelevat” on partisiippi, aktiivin preesensin partisiipin ”taisteleva” (fighting) monikko. Alussa on siis lauseenvastike”Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan taistelevat”_,_ joka on subjektin ”kapinalliset” määrite. Lauseen alku vastaa siis rakennetta ”Venäjä-mieliset kapinalliset, jotka taistelevat Ukrainan sotilaita vastaan”.

Lause on muodoltaan virheetön, mutta vaikea lukea ja ymmärtää. Selkokielessä ei pitäisi käyttää sellaisia. Selkokielessä pitäisi yleisesti välttää lauseenvastikkeita, koska ne vaikeuttavat tekstin analyysia.

Tässä tapauksessa äidinkielinen lukijakin joutuu helposti purkamaan lauseen analyysin ja tekemään uuden, kun kohtaa sanan ”saavat”. Sitä edeltävä osa olisi itsenäisenä muodoltaan oikea, joskin siis sanajärjestykseltään poikkeava. Jos lukija on jäsentänyt sen niin, seuraavaksi hän joutuu palaamaan taaksepäin ja analysoimaan uudestaan.

Lähetän tästä palautetta Ylelle.

Google-kääntäjä tuottaa lauseesta seuraavan käännöksen, joka on sisällöltään täysin väärä: ”Ukrainian soldiers fighting the pro-Russian rebels may get support from Russia.” Google-kääntäjäkin on siis mennyt sekaisin lauseenvastikkeesta.


----------



## rhitagawr

Kiitos vastauksista. Olen ollut idiooti. Ajatelin, että _taistelevat_ oli verbi – _taistella_ -> _He taistelevat_ – ja ei partisiippi. Nyt ymmärrän. Anteeksi, että teidän aika meni huukkaan. Minun sanakirja ei anta _taisteleva_, vaikka se antaa _puuttuva_.
(Englanniksi, _may be getting_ on parempi kuin _may get_. _May get_ on tuleva tässä asiayhteydessä.)


----------



## fennofiili

rhitagawr said:


> Olen ollut idiooti.



Et suinkaan! Kysymys oli hyvä, ja tässä oli todellinen ongelma Ylen selkokielessä.



> Minun sanakirja ei anta _taisteleva_, vaikka se antaa _puuttuva_.



Partisiipit ovat taivutusmuotoja, joten niitä ei yleensä ole sanakirjoissa hakusanoina. Monikielisissä (ja joskus yksikielisissäkin) sanakirjoissa saattaa olla joitakin taivutusmuotoja hakusanoina etenkin, jos taivutusmuoto poikkeaa paljon perusmuodosta. Mutta yleensä taivutusmuoto esiintyy vain, jos siitä on kehittynyt erillinen sana, jonka merkitys on jo erilainen kuin partisiipin – esimerkiksi ”tunnettu”, joka tarkoittaa vähän muutakin kuin ’se, joka tunnetaan’.


----------



## rhitagawr

Kiitosksia paljon, Fennofiili.


----------

